# Vertical Flooded Tube Dual 600w - Purple Kush and Golden Goat



## snowgrow19 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys, the next round of girls are on the way, 22 days into flower. Here are some shots from the day after they were set to 12/12.







These plants are being fed General Hydroponics Flora Series with Floralicious Bloom, FloraBlend, and Floranectar as well as Advanced Nutrients' Big Bud, Humboldt County's Own Bushmaster, Plant Revolution's Orca Beneficial Bacteria, and Botanicare's Silica Blast.

To begin flower I dilute the pH 5.8 nutrient solution to +/- 650ppm and add 1ml/Gal Bushmaster. After 3 days I adjust the ppm up to +/- 1000ppm. I run the Bushmaster for a full week then drain the system and refill with 1000ppm nutrient solution. 

All these plants have been topped. Most have been vegged for 2 weeks, 1 week under t5 fluoros and 1 week in this system under HPS bulbs. The largest 6 plants (5 golden goat, 1 purple kush) have been vegged for 5 weeks and topped twice. These largest plants have also had their roots pruned at about 3 weeks veg. This is a common practice in bonsai to keep plants small. I have never attempted this, so I am excited to see how the yield and density of the buds on these plants will be. So far at 22 days, they are filling in very well and the density appears to be on par with the rest of the plants. 

This system is equipped with CO2 sensor/regulator, carbon air filtration, and temperature regulation. Humidity is not directly regulated, but never exceeds 65-70% and there is abundant airflow. 3 small fans circulate air above the plants, 2 medium fans circulate the air below the plants, and 1 large fan constantly blows air upward over the light bulbs.


----------



## rzza (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm with ya pal.


----------



## DOOZY (Feb 4, 2012)

Great job . looks like a lil light burn or got to dry at one point in time.. Still nice work .. 
CHeers


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 5, 2012)

are these Emerald Triangle purple kush?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 5, 2012)

DOOZY said:


> Great job . looks like a lil light burn or got to dry at one point in time.. Still nice work ..
> CHeers


Which pics? Definitely not too dry and shouldn't have any issues with overlighting. The bushmaster stresses the plants a little pretty much as soon as you put it in the reservoir though, which is why i drop the ppm down to about 650 to start then up it to 1000 by the end of the first week. Thanks! They are looking ridiculous at the moment, will have to take some pics tonight. 



THZZELJR said:


> are these Emerald Triangle purple kush?


Not sure, I'm in CO so probably not but maybe. Got the cuttings from a good friend a while back. Its very purple and very dank


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome setup bro. subd +rep


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm here too. Do you have measurements of the room written anywhere?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm here too. Do you have measurements of the room written anywhere?


What up Jig!? The room is 6'x4'x6.75' high. The screen measures approximately 56 sq ft.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks alot snow... I'm planning on expanding this year. Gonna build a room from nothing in my backyard and am trying to figure out what to do with it. Almost too many options.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Watching with excitement!!!


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks alot snow... I'm planning on expanding this year. Gonna build a room from nothing in my backyard and am trying to figure out what to do with it. Almost too many options.



I have done this already and can maybe help you a bit. The important part is insulation. I did not insulate very well (1/2" foam) and i need two a/c in the summer and winter I use one heater but at light off I get as low as 66.
I suggest placing the room and facing the door where you wont be seen so easily as you carry co2 tanks and buckets etc in and out. If your exhausting (not sealed) then be aware of power lines above your building cause I have fought with numerous mothafuckers for hanging out near the power lines as they milk the clock (city workers, sub contractors etc) on my property or close to it.

Are you in a warm place? I know your hydro but how cool would it be to try an outdoor grow with supplemental lighting, all year round? Just dont pour cement


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, so I'm finally getting around to this. Been trying to take a more scientific approach to things, after all I was a chemistry major in college before I dropped out to move to the mountains, so I should at least use something I learned from all that money wasted... So here we go. Ive labeled certain buds in my garden so we can easily see the bud development process. I'll mainly use this to decide if I like the Humboldt County's Own Gravity that I purchased. It's supposed to be a 'bud hardener', basically I'm assuming it will cause a new wave of flower growth on top of the initial bud. I'll add this at 1 ml/Gal in a couple days when I refill the reservoir. I'll also lower the ppm to 600 initially to avoid any stress, as this is supposedly a very potent product. Then I will gradually increase it back to 1000, or until stress is visible, over the course of a week.

These shots were taken at days 16, 23, and 29 respectively.





and here are some canopy shots


Here is one of the 15 mothers (there were 16 until a dropped a light on one) that was used for the next round of Golden Goat  at days 1, 5, and 14 of veg respectively. By using multiple smaller mothers, all topped to promote branching, you get much faster and more even rooting times among all your cuttings because the hormone distribution in the plant is better than in a normal, tree shaped larger mother. This is important when you are trying to manage it so that you can calculate how long to veg in order to fill out your canopy space just right.


... and here is the next round of plants to be flowered. All the mothers have been cut down completely to make these, which are currently all rooting 8 days from cutting. These will be transplanted around day 14, giving them roughly 3 weeks to veg before they are transplanted into flower. I love it when things go the way you plan 



Until next time!


----------



## username474 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking good, the canopy is looking a lot tighter this run. I can't wait to see some more P-kush bud shots.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2012)

About gravity, I used it on every single one of my grows... until this last one (i finally ran out). I will say that I noticed the gravity provide an 'explosion' of growth... like the buds were those pop up popcorn things you'd put on the stove and the foil would blow up. Anyways, I always thought it did great things. However... this last grow I got my second biggest harvest and BY FAR the densest buds I've ever grown. (biggest harvest adjusted for plant number) I would say it is mostly down to strain, but I grew out 4 strains last grow, and 3 of them are the top 3 most dense. Doesn't really make sense as that's exactly what the gravity is supposed to do, but it is what happened so oh well.

I'm really curious to see how it works out for you.

And I was a bio-chemistry major for a year, lol. Ended up dropping out of Grad school and moving to the mountains. Good company.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 8, 2012)

username474 said:


> Looking good, the canopy is looking a lot tighter this run. I can't wait to see some more P-kush bud shots.


Thanks, yeah I'm much happier with the way this one is looking this time around. Much less wasted space, and every single bud looks good, no larfy shit.  Comes down to topping everything and vegging a little longer than I did, plus I'm very familiar with both strains I'm growing this time, versus last time where I only knew the purple kush and had 7 other strains. Bad idea.



jigfresh said:


> About gravity, I used it on every single one of my grows... until this last one (i finally ran out). I will say that I noticed the gravity provide an 'explosion' of growth... like the buds were those pop up popcorn things you'd put on the stove and the foil would blow up. Anyways, I always thought it did great things. However... this last grow I got my second biggest harvest and BY FAR the densest buds I've ever grown. (biggest harvest adjusted for plant number) I would say it is mostly down to strain, but I grew out 4 strains last grow, and 3 of them are the top 3 most dense. Doesn't really make sense as that's exactly what the gravity is supposed to do, but it is what happened so oh well.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how it works out for you.
> 
> And I was a bio-chemistry major for a year, lol. Ended up dropping out of Grad school and moving to the mountains. Good company.


Yeah, based on the dosage I could see why a bottle would last a while. Do you think it would have benefited your last grow if you had used it? And when in flower and how did you apply it? I'm excited to see how it works out.

Haha, yeah school is for suckers. After moving here, I don't even understand why people feel so obligated to rush into college, get a degree and begin hating their lives at the ripe age of 22. Dropping out and moving here... best decision I ever made.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2012)

I would always use gravity around week 5, maybe 6. I would use 2 ml/ gal, and I would only use about 30% of the nutes I was using prior to the gravity. I run it for about a week, then I start my flush of RO plus DM Zone, and silica. Sometimes I would run it two weeks (with a rez change each week)... but mostly just one. Seemed to get the job done. I crancked it to 5ml/ gal one grow and didn't notice a difference between that and 2ml. They say stuff about raising your lights, but in my setup as you know, nothing is moving. And it all seemed to work out fine. There might be a tiny bit of stress, but I don't know if that was from the light or gravity or heat. Whatevs, it wasn't bad at all, just a little edge cupping, or whatever you call it.

All that being said, I use my bushmaster completely different from you... so I'm sure there are different ways to do it. But yeah... that's what I do.

About school... it really is a shame that peeps just think (at least me and most of my friends) that after high school, college is just what you do. Then you gotta figure out while you are there, what it is you want to major in/ do for the rest of your life. Had one guy go to Harvard of all places... I asked him what he learned at such a nice school. He said it took him 4 years to realize he hated biology (yes... biology is what his $200,000 degree was in). Now he's working in a lab somewhere unhappy with his job. Fuck that.

I really enjoy learning and like the class environment, so I had a lot of fun... but I don't think it actually 'helped' me in any practical way. I just know a bunch of random shit. So glad I went to state schools... I can only imagine what my student loans would look like if I went to some fancy university.

Now I just take a class here and there at community college. It's not expensive, and I don't give a shit about grades. It's funny though, becuase I only get A's now... instead of when it mattered... I got mostly c's.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi snowgrow, was wondering if you had sussed out why some of your fan leaves are hook shaped? It's happened to a few of my plants of late and I have def not been overnuting them as these particular ones have only been given water...I am wondering if it has something to do with the root mass not having enough oxygen? Any thoughts?
Cheers, DST


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I would always use gravity around week 5, maybe 6. I would use 2 ml/ gal, and I would only use about 30% of the nutes I was using prior to the gravity. I run it for about a week, then I start my flush of RO plus DM Zone, and silica. Sometimes I would run it two weeks (with a rez change each week)... but mostly just one. Seemed to get the job done. I crancked it to 5ml/ gal one grow and didn't notice a difference between that and 2ml. They say stuff about raising your lights, but in my setup as you know, nothing is moving. And it all seemed to work out fine. There might be a tiny bit of stress, but I don't know if that was from the light or gravity or heat. Whatevs, it wasn't bad at all, just a little edge cupping, or whatever you call it.
> 
> All that being said, I use my bushmaster completely different from you... so I'm sure there are different ways to do it. But yeah... that's what I do.
> 
> ...


I'm going to do 1ml/gal with the nutes diluted to 650 to start then after 3 days up it to +/- 800 then if all is well up to 1000 by the end of the week. We'll compare notes! Haha. 

And yeah I know what you mean, I have so much more of a thirst for knowledge now, compared to when I was in school simply just trying to pass. Weird how life works, eh?



DST said:


> Hi snowgrow, was wondering if you had sussed out why some of your fan leaves are hook shaped? It's happened to a few of my plants of late and I have def not been overnuting them as these particular ones have only been given water...I am wondering if it has something to do with the root mass not having enough oxygen? Any thoughts?
> Cheers, DST


It could be due to lack of oxygen, although I believe in my system its because of the bushmaster that I use. It tends to stress the plants a slight bit, especially the ones in the beginning of the tubes which should have more dissolved oxygen as they are closest to the inlet. I believe the bushmaster coupled with high DO levels causes a little stress, whereas the plants furthest along the tube look the least stressed and would have the least DO levels.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> ...Anyways, I always thought it did great things. However... this last grow I got my second biggest harvest and BY FAR the densest buds I've ever grown. (biggest harvest adjusted for plant number)...


Jig, did you by chance flower from seed on this past grow? And if you did, were you running clones on previous harvests?


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

I've actually never run from seed. All clones. Good idea though. I could be down to strain though... I've never run the strains I ran last time. However, it's seems more than coincidental that of 4 new strains I ran last time, 3 were the top 3 most dense I've ever had.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, maybe you just got better at growing  progression is so satisfying.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 13, 2012)

A little teaser update
purple kush  
golden goat 
Maybe 1/5th of the canopy 

Looking amazing if I do say so myself. Enjoy!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 13, 2012)

I would have to agree with your assessment. Looks amazing. That PK is sooooo frosty. I love your setup so much. You grow such nice plants in it.


----------



## THZZELJR (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking great bud. Do you drop your temps at all at night? Sorry for the random questions I have some vested interest in PK


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 14, 2012)

THZZELJR said:


> Looking great bud. Do you drop your temps at all at night? Sorry for the random questions I have some vested interest in PK


Ha no worries, ask all the questions you got. I don't actively lower the temps, they naturally fall to about 65 (ambient temps) in the dark cycle, sometimes down to 60 because I live at about 10000 ft, its cold as balls here in the winter. Lots of snow though


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice dude! I'll be following forsure


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey guys, check this out. Been taking photos of the same buds because I wanted to see the progression over a matter of days. These pics are of days 16, 23, 29, 32, and 35 respectively.



Everything is going extremely well. I am roughly 17 days from harvest, but we'll see if they'll be ready by that date. I'm so excited, this is definitely going to be my best harvest to date.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Feb 19, 2012)

nice plants man!!!


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 20, 2012)

lagarrettBLUNT said:


> nice plants man!!!


Thanks brotha, I'm proud of my girls


----------



## 22urbo (Mar 21, 2012)

incredible and very motivating. Will be moving into a new location and will be building my first vertical setup. 

thank you for your contributions!


----------



## snowgrow19 (Mar 23, 2012)

Where did the rest of my journal go? 2 pages are missing...


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2012)

RIU was hacked, they had to run a backup from February as this was the last one they had. So a good few weeks of posts were lost. There have been several threads already on the subject.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Mar 23, 2012)

aaahh.... oh well. I got just under 1000g (34 oz) which i think is simply because i pruned too much. Letting it grow out a bit more this round, plus not using bushmaster or gravity as they both seem to cause problems with too dense of foliage. We'll see how this one goes...


----------



## 22urbo (Mar 23, 2012)

snowgrow19 said:


> aaahh.... oh well. I got just under 1000g (34 oz) which i think is simply because i pruned too much. Letting it grow out a bit more this round, plus not using bushmaster or gravity as they both seem to cause problems with too dense of foliage. We'll see how this one goes...


what size PVC did you go with? You did a two week veg after the clones were fully rooted or does that include rooting time? What is the spacing between each clone? thank you in advance!

Edit: Found another one of your threads and based off what I read it seems to me that you're running larger size PVC so that if the root mass gets large, water doesn't overflow out of the holes where the net pots are located. 

My setup has two clones per level, spaced out 12 inches from each other in hopes of having enough space between them to allow for the roots to expand horizontally. Also to allow for LST and FIM techniques. This is all a theory though.... Currently building the room and will be starting a journal but i'm curious as to your opinion on that setup, particularly if you think the spacing between clones would allow for the plant to get ample growth without sacrificing water flow. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Mar 25, 2012)

22urbo said:


> what size PVC did you go with? You did a two week veg after the clones were fully rooted or does that include rooting time? What is the spacing between each clone? thank you in advance!
> 
> Edit: Found another one of your threads and based off what I read it seems to me that you're running larger size PVC so that if the root mass gets large, water doesn't overflow out of the holes where the net pots are located.
> 
> ...


Heyy 22urbo, 12 inches sounds good. My tubes are stacked 8" apart (12" room for growth including the 4" diameter of the tubes) and the plants were spaced evenly around the ring, i think about 14" but I eyeballed it when i cut the holes for each plant site. You are correct, the more space between each plant, the more room for root growth. In my recent rebuild, I spaced the plants out a slight bit more and vegged them for 1 1/2 weeks longer (3 1/2 weeks) check out the new journal...

[h=3]Vertical Grow Version 4: Golden Goat[/h]


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 27, 2012)

hey dude what are the outside dimensions of this grow vert system?


----------



## reptilia (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome setup. Never thought to grow my plants like that.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry it's been so long. Ive had a string of injuries and other shit to deal with but all is going well. No camera at the moment either, but I will find one to use for the preharvest pics. Been combating the PM and winning with only about 18 days left so hopefully i can keep it at bay. 



tokeintuckz said:


> hey dude what are the outside dimensions of this grow vert system?


what up tokeintucks, the outside dimensions are 48"x74". 



reptilia said:


> Awesome setup. Never thought to grow my plants like that.


Thanks reptilia, its a fun way to go and is a good way to make the most of a smaller space!


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 30, 2012)

i think im gna have to do it in 4 inch pipe the only problem with siz inch is the prices of the connections for 6 inch r wayway to pricey lol


----------



## tokeintuckz (Apr 30, 2012)

itl be a 5 high stack in a octogan shape like heaths


----------

